# what do hogs do in rain?



## jbp84 (Dec 24, 2014)

This is my first year exclusively hunting hogs and I'm learning as I go along. What do hogs generally do in the rains? I know deer will generally bed down in some cases. Do hogs do the same or will they keep browsing for food


----------



## j_seph (Dec 24, 2014)

Get wet usually..................couldn't resist sorry

They have to feed at some point, been raining up this way for 3 days now. I would suggest getting thick as I am sure for the most part they would bed up to stay warm.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 24, 2014)

imo, unless it is a torrential downpour, rain
does not phase deer or hogs at all......
If an animal is hungry they will find food.....

Kinda like the DI told us new recruits when we arrived at Fort Bragg
and had morning formation in the rain, : "It dont rain in the Army, it rains On the Army.....


----------



## donald-f (Dec 24, 2014)

They love to play in the mud.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 24, 2014)

7mag some people think deer as well as hogs go in like we do there wild animals and will feed when hungry as well as some people don't think hogs will run deer off  but I've seen it first hand..


----------



## weekender (Dec 24, 2014)

they just eat right on... and when it rains so much it floods, they just eat right on... this hog is very much alive and "snorkeling" for corn during pouring rain in the mist of a flood.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 25, 2014)

weekender said:


> they just eat right on... and when it rains so much it floods, they just eat right on... this hog is very much alive and "snorkeling" for corn during pouring rain in the mist of a flood.




Cool Pic and substantiates fact that
wild animals are impervious to bad
weather......They live outside 24x7
and do whatever it takes for them
to survive,,,,,No matter how wet they
get >>>


----------



## Slugslinger (Dec 25, 2014)

2 years I got a video on my trail cam of a sow with 8 piglets running by in a torrential down pour at midnight.  I dont know it proves anything conclusively, but I would think they would be hunkering down.  I like hunting after a heavy rain because I can tell the tracks are fresh if they're not washed out.


----------



## Old Crusty (Dec 25, 2014)

In the summer when it's warm, they come alive when it rains. Best time to hunt.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2014)

Was watching pigman last night and the hogs were everywhere under feeder in pouring down rain


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Was watching pigman last night and the hogs were everywhere under feeder in pouring down rain




X-2...ONLY been in the Ga woods for 40+ years and NEVER saw a deer or hog with umbrella trying to get out of the rain !!!!
Rain means nothing to deer/hogs and only inconvenience the hunters
(?) who are in the woods looking for them....


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2014)

Agree with the ones saying they are out and about doing what they normally do..............I think rain makes them even more active though.................They Dont Hunker down, they say "Lets Go", as if they know most hunters will be hunkering down

Nailed it 7Mag!
The question is, Whos out there hunting?


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 30, 2014)

They either go to the straw house the stick house or the brick house. Depends on how far the big bad wolf is behind them!!! 

No they just keep feeding and tearing up. Get a rain coat and go get um!!


----------



## ga.farrier (Dec 30, 2014)

That's when you need to be in the woods. I've walked right up on more hogs than I can count while it was raining. They're so involved in rooting you can get too close before you realize it. Back when I used the old tm hunter I walked so close to two hogs in heavy rain my arrow lifted off the rest when I tried to aim down at them .


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 30, 2014)

Like peppa pig they love to jump in muddy puddles.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

we got different hawgs up here.


I got this picture off my game camera last night.


----------

